# The AMGs First Wash



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So I've finally managed to get a chance in the 10 days I've had my CLS63 to give it a wash by my own hand. The be fair it was pretty damn clean when I picked it up but until you get your hands on your car it's not quite yours.

First up was the Valet Pro Citrus pre-wash, followed by a rinse and two bucket wash with microfibre mitts and Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo.

Gave the car a quick coat of Gyeaon Wetcoat and a wipe down with Britemax Spray and Shine. The car has a coat of Gtecniq C1 and EXO applied already.














































Also gave the engine a wipe down with some Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl care as it had been kept clean anyway.










Mid week I'd managed to give the interior a once over, again not particularly dirty but can never be too clean right?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely motor that and in a great colour too. Enjoy.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice cars these, they just ooze class and are much quicker than they look. enjoy it.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning motor, a great job and I like those stripy effects on the mats. Engine bay looks mint too. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ultra Detail said:


> Nice cars these, they just ooze class and are much quicker than they look. enjoy it.


For its size it really does shift, even off the mark it lurches forward. In comfort mode if pulls off on 2nd gear and is still quick.



Soul boy 68 said:


> Stunning motor, a great job and I like those stripy effects on the mats. Engine bay looks mint too. :thumb:


I'm afraid I can't take the credit for the stripes, they were already on the rear mats from the previous owner/detailer.

Engine bay was clean but a quick wipe and shine up is all it took.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Lovely car.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very clean and classy looking mate. Long may you enjoy it.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Like it.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks great, you can tell it been cared for


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Cracking looking merc mate and it looks mint, enjoy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am still over the moon with it. 

Thing is when you hand wash your car you'll notice little things like stone chips or imperfections in the paintwork. I can honestly say going over the car inch by inch I didn't spot anything that perturbed me. Car only has about three stone chips and a couple of tiny imperfections. 99% mint though for an 8 year old car! 

Nice thing is it turns the right heads. Ok so under load it sounds pretty noisy but parked up or wafting along it's quite inconspicuous!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks in mint condition, Mercs always looks stunning in silver.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you. Yeah it's say it's 99% mint. Couple of stone chips and I mean literally a couple that's it.

It really does suite silver, I've seen them in black but you lose the lines and coupe looks a bit.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

I like big engined big Mercs and that goes right to the top of my 'likey list'


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I do love the CLS even in non AMG spec. The sheer comfort of the thing would make me inclined to buy a used diesel model. Absolute bargains and a nice place to be sat.

I'm not sold on some of the recent softer styling of some of the Mercs. They've always looked sharp and tough but a couple of newer models look, dare I say it a bit Peugeot from the back! Haha


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Quality motor there. Silver does look good on this type of merc when detailed. Impressive interior also.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Dam Alex that a big car .I almost slavered over the pick of the engine, What a beaut :thumb:
Daz


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

zippo said:


> Dam Alex that a big car .I almost slavered over the pick of the engine, What a beaut :thumb:
> Daz


Oddly it doesn't feel that bug to drive, the dashboard is fairly small and the bonnet doesn't feel enormous.

It's got parking sensors front and back thankfully haha


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Fantastic car. I'm not normally a fan of silver, but that looks lovely.
Great choice


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

lovely. been considering the 350 diesel version and remapping it to 300 brake :argie:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is I think the interior is the same in the non-AMG models so to have that feeling of comfort and space without the terrible MPG would be a winner if you have to cover more mileage.
Plus they are a lot of car for the money! 380ish lbs if torque in the diesel isn't it?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rubber mat in the passenger side???

Gonz.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's got protective rubber mats (from CartMats4U I believe) all round. Somewhat handy in this crappy wet weather. 

OEM AMG mats underneath. Hence they're mint.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely car lad, must be hard to control the right foot with that engine on tap!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's not so much the power it's the fact that it doesn't make a fuss of going fast. You could do 50 in every 30 without flinching. I suspect that applies to a lot of big engined cruisers though.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> It's got protective rubber mats (from CartMats4U I believe) all round. Somewhat handy in this crappy wet weather.
> 
> OEM AMG mats underneath. Hence they're mint.


Haha great idea, I could do with a set for when picking the kids up from horse riding and football.

Gonz.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Haha great idea, I could do with a set for when picking the kids up from horse riding and football.
> 
> Gonz.


I think so mate, literally keeps the footwells spotless.

I actually used to use the clear floor protectors from Halfords as they do a similarly good job just not as 'pretty' (not that these are!). But they serve a purpose as with the dirt at this time of year and the next 4-5 months deep pile floor mats aren't ideal!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I too have the AMG mats, I'm going to get a set of protectors for when I'm kids taxi at the weekend. Cheers. 

Gonz.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice looking car great colour too, that colour always seams to stay quite clean


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have always found silver to be a great colour for looking clean even when it's not. Perfect for a day to day car.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice Alex. Still got love for the frenchies?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Of course, of course! Still find it hard to find anything more fun than a French hot hatch.

I still have the 133 Gordini and my original inferno Megane so still have my hand well in with the Frenchies.

This thing is my bit of luxury and comfort as well as being a bloody great muscle car. It just surges off from low down the revs yet the power comes in higher up. Mental thing.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad to hear it Alex! Did you sell the 172?


----------



## rimajo (Sep 2, 2015)

Lovely!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That's a mother of a car......those wheels are my type of wheel - nice straightforward; not too many spokes; easy to clean, wheels. :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> Glad to hear it Alex! Did you sell the 172?


Yeah sold that little chap about 18 months ago to make way for the Trophy. Funny thing is its the same guy buying the Megane. It goes today. 



Kriminal said:


> That's a mother of a car......those wheels are my type of wheel - nice straightforward; not too many spokes; easy to clean, wheels. :argie: :thumb:


I do like the wheels I must admit, especially the rears where they are so much wider.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Alex that's beautiful chum. It's a rare occurance that you pick up a car from a fellow detailed lol. At least it gives you a head start on the whole process. 😁

Health to enjoy!!

Cooks


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice indeed


----------

